# Gentryville MO area - deep in the Ozarks



## Show-Me-Stater (Dec 16, 2005)

https://joplin.craigslist.org/reo/4739022819.html

This ain't mine, and I don't know whose it is, but just came across it on the local CL. Looks like a heckuva spot, wish I was in a position where my income was ready to go totally mobile. Think I'd have to try and get them to come down a bit more though. I just figured maybe someone here IS ready


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL...this property has been sold like 50 times in the past. It is listed on ebay (look under Missouri land with title: "LOW DOWN. OWNER FINANCED LAND AND CABINS IN THE SOUTHERN MISSOURI OZARKS, TERMS!"), and the guy's name is Ed Johnson. I tried to purchase 4 acres from him he was selling next to Mountain Grove. Found out the property was used as a auto wreck salvage yard and the ground was poisoned. Make sure you do your due diligence!...but some of his properties may be nicer, just don't know...
Disclaimer: This is ONLY my opinion and may not necessarily give you a complete and accurate picture of the above property and/or current property owner...hence, do your due diligence if interested in ANY properties sold by anyone. Being informed can save you thousands and minimize future regrets.


----------



## Show-Me-Stater (Dec 16, 2005)

oh wow! Well, there's the flip side of the story right there. Thank you for sharing that. Now I can quit daydreaming about that property and how I could maaaaybe make it work sooner rather than later....haa


----------

